# Catch-Up Corner.



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2019)

At least a few of us have models that have been "in limbo" for some time, or on "The Shelf of Doom", but have eventually been finished. I certainly have a number of these, some from Group Builds, and I'm slowly going through these to get them finished.
I thought that this might be a good place to show these finished models, and hope to see some from other members posted here.
I'll be adding a few over the months, and I'll start off with the model shown below.

*DH. Mosquito PR.IX, 1/48th Scale.*

This is from GB 32, Twin Engined Aircraft WW2, back in October 2017, and has been sitting on a shelf ever since, awaiting the final small bits to finish it.
The model was modified from the Airfix PR.XVI kit, which involved quite a bit of work to correct the shape of the supercharger intakes, and plug large gaps in the engine cowlings.
Other work included re-profiling the prop blades from the 'paddle' blades supplied in the kit, to the earlier 'needle tip' type, adding cockpit detail, some of which was resin and some scratch-built, plus other small details and scratched items, with a vac-formed canopy from Rob Taurus (which I forgot to clean before tasking the photos ! ).
I finally fitted the props and antenna wire earlier today, using 'invisible' thread - then promptly knocked off the wire when setting up for the photos !
I'll re-fit another 'wire' very soon. Note that the display base is not intended for this model, being a spare base, and was only used to make it easier to turn the model for the various angles for the photos. 

I look forward to seeing some more 'forgotten' models here in "Catch-up Corner" - just post them with the title of the model as shown above, and any other relevant info you feel may be of interest.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 7, 2019)

Very nice Terry. I've got a few that are close and was going to get to them until I decided to reopen the Skunk Works factory


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 7, 2019)

Nice! And who doesn't love the Mossie?


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 7, 2019)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 7, 2019)

Great idea but it will be a long time before I post anything here if at all. All of mine are less than half finished and, to be honest, I like to continue the thread that I started to show the progress as I like having a record of what I did.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2019)

Lovely work Terry!


----------

